# genutzte benutzerdefinierte Felder im Backend anzeigen



## KireSchattenhaar (13. Juli 2014)

Hey ihr alle,
ich hab da mal eine Frage und ich hoffe man kann sie mir hier beantworten.

Es geht darum:
Im Backend, wenn man eine Seite oder einen Beitrag schreibt kann man ja benutzerdefinierte Felder anlegen und nutzen. Das geht soweit und darum solls an sich nicht gehen.

Ich hätte gern folgendes:
alle benutzerdefinierten Felder die im Theme/auf der Templateseite verwendet werden können sollen im Backend auch direkt aufgelistet sein wenn man einen Beitrag schreibt/eine Seite anlegt. Quasi damit andere Nutzer des Themes direkt beim schreiben sehen welche Felder verfügbar sind. Für Leute die keine Anleitungen lesen wollen/können und damit andere Leute sich noch einfacher damit auseinandersetzen können die auch keine Ahnung von der Materie haben.

Gibts dafür eine Möglichkeit? Wenn möglich OHNE Core-Hack?


----------



## ComFreek (13. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

über welches CMS redest du?


----------

